# Looking for a female Maltese



## malteselover1 (May 15, 2012)

Hi i been looking online for a female maltese 
Do somebody know the breeder of cherubmaltese
or buy a puppy from them or 
or the breeder of Reveilleregistrered her name is Patsy Coburn 
Thank you


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to SM! There a couple of old threads on Cherub Maltese. Here one and here's another. Others may have more recent experience or advice on the other breeder. Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a very old thread about Patsy Coburn:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/67850-reveille-home-champions.html


----------



## malteselover1 (May 15, 2012)

Do somebody have more recently imformation are they reputable?
Are the puppies healthy ? PLEASE HELP ME


----------

